# Eureka final season starts tonight 04-16-12 on SYFY



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Final season starts tonight 4-16-12 on SYFY.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you I had forgotten


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks like I got it with out it having to be padded due to wrestling.


----------



## harrigill (Jan 27, 2005)

So why doesn't my TiVo recognize the new Eureka episodes as First Run? I missed the first few new episodes, and am now I am manually marking them for recording. Hasn't happened before...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

harrigill said:


> So why doesn't my TiVo recognize the new Eureka episodes as First Run? I missed the first few new episodes, and am now I am manually marking them for recording. Hasn't happened before...


What does the recording history have for the reason they weren't recorded?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There turned out to be no wrestling. Yay


----------



## sigocpt (Sep 15, 2012)

What did you think of how they ended the series?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

meh


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> meh


This.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

There's a whole thread about it but it's not in this forum. This forum is for alerts about schedule changes and oddities.


----------

